# Travelzoo deal for Las Vegas buffet



## Karen G (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's a good deal for the dinner buffet at The Palms. We've eaten there and it was very good. It includes beer and wine and there are no restrictions on what day of the week you can use it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 23, 2013)

It's still here: http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deal...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=us_top20_2013_4 Two for $29 buy before 1/27 and the vouchers are good through July 18, 2013. No reservations required.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for bumping this up, Jim. There are just a little over four days left to buy it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 23, 2013)

I always peruse my Travelzoo's. We've found some humongous deals there. Like a $4700 pp Mediterranean cruise for $699.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I always peruse my Travelzoo's. We've found some humongous deals there. Like a $4700 pp Mediterranean cruise for $699.


I know--that cruise deal is amazing! Are you going to take it?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 23, 2013)

Karen G said:


> I know--that cruise deal is amazing! Are you going to take it?



We took it. I'll send you a PM. You qualify.


----------



## andex (Jan 23, 2013)

just bought one, thanks Guys!


----------



## shagnut (Jan 24, 2013)

I saw that this morning. I was thinking of buying one but Kelli hates buffets. If I can talk her into it I'll be buying it.  If I can get her to understand she can just get a salad, prime rib & potato she'll be happy. I think buffets are overwhelming as there is so much food and you end up eating too much food.  It should be good tho.     [/I]  shaggy


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2013)

*Another deal*

Here's another deal for a different buffet, this time at The Mirage. I haven't eaten there yet, but it looks like a good one.


----------



## andex (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks Karen, unfortunatly this one expires march. i am supposed to be there for may! looks like travel zoo is worth keeping an eye on. I usually stick to social living and groupon. and other discounts sites like this?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 28, 2013)

I was reminded what a good deal this is after being down on the Strip tonight. Before seeing Rod Stewart at Caesars Palace we stopped in the food court there for a snack. My husband decided against a burger w/fries & a drink for $24 and got a slice of pizza for $11 instead. I had two scoops of gelato for $8.  That buffet price looks better and better!

Rod Stewart puts on a great show!


----------



## andex (Jan 28, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed the Rod Stewart concert!


----------



## shagnut (Jan 29, 2013)

shagnut said:


> I saw that this morning. I was thinking of buying one but Kelli hates buffets. If I can talk her into it I'll be buying it.  If I can get her to understand she can just get a salad, prime rib & potato she'll be happy. I think buffets are overwhelming as there is so much food and you end up eating too much food.  It should be good tho.     [/I]  shaggy



I got it, even if Kelli isn't too happy. shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Jan 29, 2013)

Love, Rod Stewart!!  I HAVE to go see Frankie Moreno at the Strat, Kelli wants to see Terry Fator & Donnie & Marie.  Hoping for some discount tix.  

shaggy


----------



## BoaterMike (Jan 30, 2013)

Karen G said:


> I was reminded what a good deal this is after being down on the Strip tonight. Before seeing Rod Stewart at Caesars Palace we stopped in the food court there for a snack. My husband decided against a burger w/fries & a drink for $24 and got a slice of pizza for $11 instead. I had two scoops of gelato for $8.  That buffet price looks better and better!



Karen, we found that we could get a decent meal or appetizers at Gordan Ramsay's Pub, adjacent to the food court.  They have anything from pub burgers up to steaks and mixed grille.  However for the  gelato you're stuck with the food court or the Forum Shops. 

Mike


----------



## Karen G (Jan 30, 2013)

BoaterMike said:


> Karen, we found that we could get a decent meal or appetizers at Gordan Ramsay's Pub, adjacent to the food court.  They have anything from pub burgers up to steaks and mixed grille.  However for the  gelato you're stuck with the food court or the Forum Shops.
> 
> Mike


Mike, thanks for that tip. We rarely are in Caesars Palace and should have looked around a bit more for better alternatives than the food court.


----------



## shagnut (Jan 30, 2013)

Sold out, over 4,000 sold.  Glad I didn't wait.  shaggy


----------



## BoaterMike (Jan 30, 2013)

Now they are offering the buffet at the Mirage on TravelZoo.
http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deals/Las-Vegas/Restaurant/38992?

BTW, the Ceasar's buffet is amazing,  but figure about $49.95 pp.   In spite of some recommendations we had from a local resident we never made it to the Palms (yet) for Sunday brunch.  I hear it's great.  But, you have to figure a cab ride from the strip.  

It's only been a couple of weeks, but I'm missing the place already. 

Mike


----------



## Karen G (Jan 30, 2013)

BoaterMike said:


> Now they are offering the buffet at the Mirage on TravelZoo.


See post #9 above! I've got mine.


----------



## BoaterMike (Jan 30, 2013)

Karen G said:


> See post #9 above! I've got mine.



I figured.   My attention span is too short to stay on top of more than one post. 

Mike


----------

